# New portfolio website



## oliverjackson (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey everybody, my name is Oliver Jackson and I've been working for several years in Dubai as a corporate and architectural photography. I've just relaunched my website and am very keen for any feedback from fresh eyes regarding the images, the retouching, and the website itself. If you have a few minutes I would love to hear back from you!

Oliver Jackson • Dubai Photographer


----------



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice, clean, and quick website and nice work.


----------



## waday (Aug 17, 2015)

Very easy to use site! Also, nice photos!


----------



## julianliu (Aug 17, 2015)

very nice photos, great editing! looks like a futuristic city!


----------



## oliverjackson (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks very much for the comments


----------

